# I gave my first 1 star rating to passenger



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

So I'm a woman driver. Four 21 and under guys get in the car. Some were finishing beers others had beers in their hands. I said no open beers in my car. I look and they are not open. As I'm driving I hear beers opening. They are playing music through my aux nasty music, using my chargers, stoled all my candies and then after they get out one idiot says I'm giving you 1 star because you're ugly. Smh.... I sent a complaint to Uber. I hope they get deactivated. It was a 1.5 mile trip. I wanted to pull over but didn't know how they would react.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

1 star ratings give me that warm and fuzzy feeling. I can't get enough of it.* I AM ADDICTED TO GIVING OUT 1 STAR RATINGS!!!*


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Jbeck said:


> So I'm a woman diver. Four 21 and under guys get in the car. Some where finishing beers other had beers in their hands. I said no open beers in my car. I look and they are not open. As I'm driving I hear beers opening. They are playing through my Aux nasty music, using my chargers, stole all my candies and then after they get out one idiot says I'm giving you 1 star because you're ugly. Smh.... I sent a complaint to Uber. I hope they get deactivated. It was a 1.5 mile trip. I wanted to pull over but didn't know how they would react.


Report them and 1 star!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jbeck said:


> So I'm a woman diver. Four 21 and under guys get in the car. Some where finishing beers other had beers in their hands. I said no open beers in my car. I look and they are not open. As I'm driving I hear beers opening. They are playing through my Aux nasty music, using my chargers, stole all my candies and then after they get out one idiot says I'm giving you 1 star because you're ugly. Smh.... I sent a complaint to Uber. I hope they get deactivated. It was a 1.5 mile trip. I wanted to pull over but didn't know how they would react.


All this disrespect in a mile and a half. Good thing it wasn't a 3 mile ride. You might have been cleaning human waste from your back seat. NO EXTRAS like candy, aux cord or anything else for pax. Give them that $.75 per mile ride and that's it.


----------



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

Dang said:


> Report them and 1 star!


I did. Jerks


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Jbeck said:


> I did. Jerks


yea i hate pax are like that !!!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

If you would've known you should've cancelled before picking them up. Maybe next time you can spot the type in advance? There is no reason you should have to experience this.


----------



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

Stygge said:


> If you would've known you should've cancelled before picking them up. Maybe next time you can spot the type in advance? There is no reason you should have to experience this.


I will definitely cancel before hand next time. I will not tolerate this again.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Jbeck said:


> I will definitely cancel before hand next time. I will not tolerate this again.


its ok jbeck i saw ur payout from last week they are really good! i think u will have a good payout this week again! hope u feel better and get it over with <3


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Beer cans open or unopened in hand. You drive by and don’t stop. Cancel ride and move on. 

Not worth it.


----------



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

jerseyboys said:


> Beer cans open or unopened in hand. You drive by and don't stop. Cancel ride and move on.
> 
> Not worth it.


Definitely won't be happening again.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jbeck said:


> So I'm a woman diver. Four 21 and under guys get in the car. Some where finishing beers other had beers in their hands. I said no open beers in my car. I look and they are not open. As I'm driving I hear beers opening. They are playing through my Aux nasty music, using my chargers, stole all my candies and then after they get out one idiot says I'm giving you 1 star because you're ugly. Smh.... I sent a complaint to Uber. I hope they get deactivated. It was a 1.5 mile trip. I wanted to pull over but didn't know how they would react.


If I pull up to that I'm likely canceling. If for some reason I don't the CLOSED beers are going in the trunk (for me in the hatchback area). I don't unlock the doors until they have agreed to that.

If everyone says "Sure, no problem, we get it" I'll drive them. If anyone acts like an ass at that point I will drive off and cancel. If there's any grumbling, but they seem willing to accept it I MAY ask who the app holder is. I'll talk to that person and tell them any bad behavior is on them and THEIR rating. If the app holder is well behaved and tells the others to behave then I MAY take them.

I do not unlock the doors (I just keep it in drive with the window cracked) or start the trip until I am sure I want to take them.

FYI I don't have candy or water. I will let well behaved pax use my charger. I don't have an AUX cable out and I control the radio.

Oftentimes, if the app holder is fairly calm I can stop the BS ahead of time by asking him "Are they going to behave or should I cancel and leave and you can try to get another driver?"

They HAVE to know you won't put up with crap. It's much easier to get the fact that YOU'RE in charge BEFORE starting the trip, not after.

I understand having 4 rowdy guys in your car and being afraid to say/do anything. But I HAVE kicked 4 guys out before. Pull over anywhere there are other people, get out of the car, mace in hand (you DO have mace I hope) and tell them the trip is over as they did not follow the Uber terms of service. Chances are, if you're kicking them out they're not following it, but they haven't read it anyway, so it doesn't matter.

Oh and they won't be deactivated. Even if the app holder was he can easily get another account. You're only contacting uber to cya in case THEY complain.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

jerseyboys said:


> Beer cans open or unopened in hand. You drive by and don't stop. Cancel ride and move on.
> 
> Not worth it.


It goes without saying but the same with solo cups; Just a drive by.


----------



## Dodge Uber (Jan 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I pull up to that I'm likely canceling. If for some reason I don't the CLOSED beers are going in the trunk (for me in the hatchback area). I don't unlock the doors until they have agreed to that.
> 
> If everyone says "Sure, no problem, we get it" I'll drive them. If anyone acts like an ass at that point I will drive off and cancel. If there's any grumbling, but they seem willing to accept it I MAY ask who the app holder is. I'll talk to that person and tell them any bad behavior is on them and THEIR rating. If the app holder is well behaved and tells the others to behave then I MAY take them.
> 
> ...


These are pretty much the same rules I live by here in Las Vegas and I'm sure everyone even in the caves of Afghanistan knows this is a party city. I pull up and I see drinks or bottles I'm gone. I just keep going and cancel. There is no point in even trying to be cool with them cause no matter what you are getting a low rating and it's easier to just tell uber they were to drunk and you felt unsafe then to deal with getting 3 and 4 stars all night. The best thing to do is just cancel and hit to many passengers.


----------



## TomDewey (Jan 30, 2015)

Jbeck said:


> So I'm a woman diver. Four 21 and under guys get in the car. Some where finishing beers other had beers in their hands. I said no open beers in my car. I look and they are not open. As I'm driving I hear beers opening. They are playing through my Aux nasty music, using my chargers, stole all my candies and then after they get out one idiot says I'm giving you 1 star because you're ugly. Smh.... I sent a complaint to Uber. I hope they get deactivated. It was a 1.5 mile trip. I wanted to pull over but didn't know how they would react.


I hope you look better than you write.


----------



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

TomDewey said:


> I hope you look better than you write.


I was rushed. Lol my husband of 18 years is a English major from USC, he too would be appalled.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jbeck said:


> I was rushed. Lol my husband of 18 years is a English major from USC, he too would be appalled.


An English major. ;-)


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I toss out at least 3 one stars per driving session & you should too.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> I toss out at least 3 one stars per driving session & you should too.


I heard that if a driver gets one star Uber may investigate. I therefore have not tossed out a one star to a PAX to avoid the investigation issue. Do you ever get a request from Uber to explain the reason you tossed out the single star?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope. You think uber really gives a ****. They reset pax ratings if it comes up.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

A 1 star does nothing to a pax. A quick search of this message board will show the VAST number of drivers who will tell you, "I pick up people with 3 and 4 star ratings all the time and their fine. What's the big deal?" The only way they have even a hope of learning is to get dumped out of the vehicle...preferably while its moving.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I pull up to that I'm likely canceling. If for some reason I don't the CLOSED beers are going in the trunk (for me in the hatchback area). I don't unlock the doors until they have agreed to that.
> 
> FYI I don't have candy or water. I will let well behaved pax use my charger. I don't have an AUX cable out and I control the radio..


I also tell pax who want to transport alcohol it goes in the trunk and no containers in the car, open or closed. As soon as someone complains, gripes, or tries to argue the ride gets cancelled.

I love the line about well behaved pax can use a charger - I am the same way!!


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Jbeck said:


> So I'm a woman driver. Four 21 and under guys get in the car. Some were finishing beers others had beers in their hands. I said no open beers in my car. I look and they are not open. As I'm driving I hear beers opening. They are playing music through my aux nasty music, using my chargers, stoled all my candies and then after they get out one idiot says I'm giving you 1 star because you're ugly. Smh.... I sent a complaint to Uber. I hope they get deactivated. It was a 1.5 mile trip. I wanted to pull over but didn't know how they would react.


Bastards. Total bastards.

I almost kicked a guy out of my car. Told them no open containers, they understood....but one of the four guys proceeded to talk smack at me and tell me how to drive. Total drunken jerks.

This is why for the most part, I drive on Friday nights and Saturday nights, up until about 11pm....then I quit. I HATE driving drunk people. Argh!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> Bastards. Total bastards.
> 
> I almost kicked a guy out of my car. Told them no open containers, they understood....but one of the four guys proceeded to talk smack at me and tell me how to drive. Total drunken jerks.
> 
> This is why for the most part, I drive on Friday nights and Saturday nights, up until about 11pm....then I quit. I HATE driving drunk people. Argh!


Agree they were bastards. Drunks were good money for me but, yes, you have to be prepared to put up with a certain amount of crudeness. Don't confuse crudeness with being an a-hole. As soon as they start talking smack toss em. They're going to hurt your rating and the best way to teach them a lesson is to make em attempt to find another ride and have to wait because they couldn't keep their damn mouths shut. Passenger ratings are a joke.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Drive away and cancel without stopping when you see open beers. 
Trouble every time.


----------



## madmaxsatx (Jul 11, 2016)

Congratulations for giving one star I am proud of you!!! You deserved an award for giving the most one star rating and I can't do it, I'm afraid I will be hacked to death if I pick up the same rider!


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

1* because you're ugly? What a terrible thing to say to a person. I hope you report(ed) them and they get deactivated.


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

madmaxsatx said:


> Congratulations for giving one star I am proud of you!!! You deserved an award for giving the most one star rating and I can't do it, I'm afraid I will be hacked to death if I pick up the same rider!


From what I understand, you will not be matched again with someone you rate 1*. I save it for the rudest people.


----------



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

madmaxsatx said:


> Congratulations for giving one star I am proud of you!!! You deserved an award for giving the most one star rating and I can't do it, I'm afraid I will be hacked to death if I pick up the same rider!


From what I understand is you won't be matched with that person again


simply00complex said:


> 1* because you're ugly? What a terrible thing to say to a person. I hope you report(ed) them and they get deactivated.


I did report them and 1* them. But I'm sure they were not deactivated


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

simply00complex said:


> From what I understand, you will not be matched again with someone you rate 1*. I save it for the rudest people.


This is not true, tjere is no sure way to not get matched with a rider. You can email and ask but even that is not a definite.


----------

